# Why are my prints smearing and running form my new epson printer?



## dwilley (May 16, 2008)

I just got my new epson C120 this week and I have printed a few transfers that look ok I guess. I had never printed one where different colors touched on the paper. Today I printed a logo that was yellow and black and the ink looks like it smeared and ran together. What is wrong? Is it the printer, paper, settings what. 

Look for yourself. Its beautiful. Ha.

Thank You


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

eew - sorry! looks like you're laying down waaaaay too much ink! what are your printer settings??


----------



## dwilley (May 16, 2008)

That was on text and image for the printer settings. I don't know how to change the printer settings yet and I don't know what is good for the paper I have. I need to figure it out i'm tired of wasting my paper. I beginning to think my paper might be crap. I just did another print and used the matte paper setting and it came out a little better. I can print on regular copy paper and it prints fine with good crisp lines like it shoud I don't know what to do.

Thanks


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

it could be your transfer paper - what brand is it? - but...try this: in your printer folder, click on your epson to highlight it, then right click and choose 'properties'. when that comes up, select 'printing preferences'. on the main page of that window you can change your settings - try just the 'text' instead of 'text and image' and see how that comes out for you.


----------



## dwilley (May 16, 2008)

I just did the same image with just the text settings and it is even worse. I don't know what to do. There is so much ink that when I pull it out of the printer if i blow on it the ink runs, thats how much there is. 

Any Advice.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

try to print in regular paper and compare to your heat transfer paper. if only in heat transfer paper looks like this then it should be your heat transfer paper not your printer.


----------



## dwilley (May 16, 2008)

Ya it's definetly the paper. I bought it off ebay which was a mistake. I still don't understand why it puts down so much ink. I just tested it again but I changed the black to blue and I looked a lot better. Its only the black that it puts way to much of. Is there a setting that determines how much ink is used. I see why they put two black cartridges on the C120, cause it likes to use black.

Also, the reason I know it is the paper is I printed on regular paper and it looks great. Crisp, clean edges. The way it should look. 

Any advice is helpful.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

are you using original ink?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> try to print in regular paper and compare to your heat transfer paper. if only in heat transfer paper looks like this then it should be your heat transfer paper not your printer.


Get a good name brand transfer paper like Jetpro SofStretch. Tshirtsupply.com has the best price. I don't trust anything being sold on ebay unless it is a known name brand.

Get a sample pack of 3 sheets for a penny.

Here is the link:

Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Wait.. are you printing on the wrong side of the paper??????


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

badalou said:


> Wait.. are you printing on the wrong side of the paper??????


That would be my suggestion as well to make sure you are printing on the correct side of the paper. That image is coming out terrible. Obviously there is far to much black being laid down. If you do have the correct side of the paper then I would say it's the transfer paper your using not the printer. I would also agree on using a good quality paper such as jetprosofstretch


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

what kind of ink are you using?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Try changing your black cartridge, I have had defective cartridges before...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You need to buy good paper, you just can't skimp in this business.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

To me it looks like the wrong side of the paper is being used.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have an Epson C120 as well....It prints GREAT!!! ....and I like it better than my c88+, so far.....
I use JET-PRO SOFSTRETCH for white/light shirts and Alpha Gold for dark shirts.
You MUST invest in good paper!

Lou helped convince me of me this!!
Thanks Lou!!!!!.....(hey Lou....now I want a cutter/plotter!!!...can you help me choose which one!...and NOT the $20,000 please!!!LOL)

anyway....
I do not use the Durabrite ink that my printer came with , although it worked great with the jet-pro ....it was not good for my paper for darks.

I switched to refillable inkcarts and High-heat transfer inks and I love them so far......

Like the others have said.... you might be printing on the wrong side of the paper.... or it could just be horrible paper.

Maybe run a run a nozzle check ...?
....you also might need to print a few purge files.......?(this helps me whenever my black and yellow run together after re-filling)


----------

